# Plant Fungus? ID Please :)



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

I would really appreciate an ID on this. I'm pretty sure it's just some fungus.

The plant is a Pilea cadierei minima "Aluminum," one of those exotic angels plants. It's growing fast and doing well, with this exception. Yeah, I lopped this end off for the purpose of ID. Thanks in advance.


----------

